# Tank



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here I bought a beautiful red veiltail betta. I also got a tank but I'm not sure if it's big enough for him. Length 20cm, Width 12cm and Height 13cm.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What's that like 2 gallons?


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

His tank is 3 litres.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If you have the option I would return it and get a 2g (about 8l) aquarium with a little corner filter, and then keep the aquarium in a warm part of your house (that way you wont need a heater). Also get some filter bacteria to get the filter jumpstarted and something that removes chlorine from the water. With a small tank like that you'll probably need to do a 50% water change twice a week. With the one you have right now you'll need to change the water every other day at least.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If I had an option, I'd return it and get a 10 gal used with heater filter and decor. Look on craigslist and at yard sales. I bought a 10 gal for 3 bucks and it had a filter and decor. If you buy a 10 gal, you can get some other fish and you won't have to do nearly as many water changes. I personally have one of my males in a 1.5, but I do water changes a couple times a week when I can. Also, you'll need a heater if you don't have one.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I would provide it with the most space as possible myselve, but I was giving her the low budget option as i seemed to me that she didn't want to spend to much money on her betta.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

When I bought the tank the guys at the pet shop said it will be good enough for him.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

They always say that. I would recomend a 5 gal or a 10 gal. It will make it easier for you.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

My betta is in a 5g (my avatar) and I didn't mean to insult you by saying that you didn't want to spend a lot of money, I just thought you bought a betta cause it looked nice but didn't inform yourselve first. People at pet stores always tell you bull**** so don't listen to them. Just do what you are doing right now. Post questions


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can keep them in a cup if you keep the room 80F and change the water twice a day. But he will just sit there. Do you want to live in a prison cell, a dorm room, or 3 bedroom apartment? It never hurts to spoil you fish with extra space and the larger the water container, the harder it is to kill him by doing something wrong (i.e. overfeeeding) or not doing something (such as changing the water, adjusting the new water's temp). It is criminal the way the chain stores sell teeny plastic bowls for more money than a 10 gallon aquarium and get it. If this is your first fish, the bigger the better.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes (Apollo) my betta is my first fish. He seems happy swimming around his tank. I also make sure I don't over feed him. He normally looks at me like begging to be feed. I feed him in the morning and at night 3 pellets of Betta Bio-Gold.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

right now i only have 4 bettas..2 males and 2 females..each female is in a 15 gallon tank with other fish..each of the males i have in refrigerator vegetable drawers...maybe 2 or so each...
but one thing i make sure i do is provide good filtration and heat water changes and a varied diet of several kinds of flake foods and Betta Blasts....


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Fish always are hungry . If I ever want to observe my betta just swimming in his aquarium I have to hide somewhere in my room and peek into his aquarium because otherwise he'll just keep swimming up to the feeding hatch at the front of the aquarium


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

After feeding him he just swims around his tank or stare at me for awhile. I know the looks he gives me when his hungry. I have dogs and birds wh.o gave me looks when their hungry.


----------

